# Ball Refrigerator Jar



## #1twin (Feb 20, 2007)

I recently made a trip to Natchez and discovered some dumps behind the Bed & Breakfast we stayed in. I found 4 or 5 Ball jars and one had Ball written in a rope design with vertcal rope looking lines on the sides. It read,  Ball Refrigerator Freezer Jar. It was clear with a wide mouth screw top. Under the threads read something about leaving 1/2" from the top. I would like to know the age and if it has much value?  Thanks for any reply's.              Marvin


----------



## capsoda (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Marvin, It is worth 4 to 6 bucks. if it would have said "Fill To Here" insted  of the 1/2in thing it would be worth 75 to 100 busks so I would take a real good look around that place.

 Now listen to me.....I'm talkin to Marvin The Mole. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## #1twin (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and information Warren. I thought it was a keeper anyway. I need to arrange some more weekend's to Natchez[]

  Let's go digging some time.    Marvin


----------

